# Still playing with macro..



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Harvester ant from the back yard









"Sleepy Orange" butterfly









Wolf spider at Amistad Reservoir recreation area.


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

And still doing great at it,,,,,,,,,,are these stacked or a really good lens?

dick


----------



## DawgFish (Jun 24, 2004)

*Macro*

Wow - great shots! Love the ant


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

All nice shots, but I am kind of partial to spiders. What kind of flash set up do you use for these. I have been looking at dual flash set ups lately but haven't quite made up my mind .


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

I've been using a Tokina 105mm and the Nikon SB800 flash. The flash heads rotates to -7 deg so you can get good flash right close to the lens. Diffuser helps. I also have a Nikon R1C1 macro flash but never use it. It's a royal pain to use and scares bugs away.


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

*Wow*

Wow man that ant is unreal. Great work.

Griz


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Always good stuff. Keep it up. Rich


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Creepy*

All hail the Lord of little things has returned!!!

Sorry I'm so late posting...been sorting though 2200 frames from the weekend hoping for a keeper. hwell:

The heat is almost here on the Gulf Coast - good time to start thinking about some indoor safaris.

Thanks for posting and sharing your approach. Hard to choose a favorite here.


----------

